# Sort Of A Dilemma



## Riaz (6/2/14)

howsit guys

so as many of you know, my protank passed on, and i gave up on my evod.

im now using my IGOL as a daily because i just cant seem to get the steam turbine to work (for is for sale by the way, i just need to advertise it in the classies section- if you interested, drop me a PM)

so, since ive been using the igol everyday i got so use to the flavour and vapor it gives, im now looking for an atty that can deliver the same or better- main reason is its rather dangerous to drip and drive.

lets hear your thoughts 

aiiiiiiiiiiiii as im posting this i just realized that my russian 91% is ready for collection at the mail hub LOL

but none the less, lets hear what atty is out there that can meet my requirements, juuuuuuuuuuuuuust incase myself and the russian dont vibe


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/14)

The russian should serve your purpose quite well. Haven't heard many ppl complain about it. I would have suggested a kayfun lol. Same style so happy building and vaping.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> The russian should serve your purpose quite well. Haven't heard many ppl complain about it. I would have suggested a kayfun lol. Same style so happy building and vaping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



i did originally order the kayfun, but then there was some misunderstanding at Fasttech so it turned out to be the russian 91 and not the kayfun

(this is obviously the clone)


----------



## Tornalca (6/2/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit guys
> 
> so as many of you know, my protank passed on, and i gave up on my evod.
> 
> ...



@Riaz, you will definitely not be disappointed with the Russian 91%. I have been on my Kayfun clone for the last 4 weeks, it just works. Still use the IGO-L for tasting (Vape meets, new flavours, or a quick flavour change)

"Don't drip and drive. Vape Alive!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> "Don't drip and drive. Vape Alive!"




i like that LOL


----------



## Tornalca (6/2/14)

Riaz said:


> i like that LOL



I thought of it yesterday. A bit corny but true!


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Good luck @Riaz, please let us know how the Russian compares to the IGO-L


----------



## CraftyZA (6/2/14)

Once you are hooked on dripping, there's no going back!
I can recomend the Helios. Pretty much the same as the Igo, but it's huge. plenty wicking material fit in there.
With the right configuration, you can get about 1ml of juice in there. More than enough for your average trip to work.


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Once you are hooked on dripping, there's no going back!
> I can recomend the Helios. Pretty much the same as the Igo, but it's huge. plenty wicking material fit in there.
> With the right configuration, you can get about 1ml of juice in there. More than enough for your average trip to work.


that statement makes me looking more fwd to my germany trip...the Helios is waiting for me there. Ordered 2 weeks ago, delivered 2 days after that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (13/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Once you are hooked on dripping, there's no going back!
> I can recomend the Helios. Pretty much the same as the Igo, but it's huge. plenty wicking material fit in there.
> With the right configuration, you can get about 1ml of juice in there. More than enough for your average trip to work.



have you macguyvered a little tube so you can vape on the bike yet?


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

denizenx said:


> have you macguyvered a little tube so you can vape on the bike yet?


Hahaha. You read my mind. That is something on my to-do list. Got an ego bat ready to be hacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

I can't comment or compare vape experience to dripping etc. however if you looking for a reliable good clearo, try the 30b. I have been on them for two weeks and have enjoyed two weeks of hassle free vaping bliss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I can't comment or compare vape experience to dripping etc. however if you looking for a reliable good clearo, try the 30b. I have been on them for two weeks and have enjoyed two weeks of hassle free vaping bliss.



I have used the 30s for about a month now and it is a really good clearo, have not had any issues with it and boy does it give flavour..


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

I can vouch for the Protank 2 Mini. Been using mine for nearly 3 months. No problems at all.

Its been a no hassle thing and is reliable. Still one of my main all day devices.

Started dripping on the IGO-L two weeks ago and that is totally amazing. Way more intense and flavoursome than the PT2mini. But not a fair comparison since its at nearly double the power. Also, the IGO-L is an experience, not a grab and vape at your desk type of thing. Needs to be checked, dripped, vaped, enjoyed etc.

I can sense a post from @Matthee or someone else in the growing Reo clan posting and saying that a Reo gives you both the awesomeness of a dripper with the reliability and convenience of something like a PT2Mini. Now that sounds fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

hmm, will be looking for a new all day clearo myself


----------

